# ¿Tiempo excesivo en una actualización?

## AnimAlf

Hola comunidad,

estoy en una actualización, y voy a para el proceso que tengo para aplicar un --resume --skipfirst Hace mucho tiempo que está con el paquete x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3-3-r1 He pensado que quizás entra en un bucle y vuelve a empezar y está todo el rato igual. Son cosas que me pasan por la mente mientras decido cortarlo, ya que me quedan 238 por delante. (ya parece como el open office al final)

¿tarda mucho en construirse?

Lo tengo en Gnome sólo para utilizarlo con kate y si tarda tanto quizás fijaré la versión para que no se actualice.

ThankS

----------

## pelelademadera

tarda un buen rato, ahora te paso lo que tarda aca con un i3@ 4.2ghz y 4gb de ram

----------

## AnimAlf

Muchas grácias   :Very Happy:   fijaré ésta ahora que casi está y hasta que no quede más remedio así se quedará   :Razz: 

SaludOS

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # time emerge -v1 qt-webkit
> 
> .......
> 
> .....
> ...

 

----------

## AnimAlf

Una buena máquina, si señor.

La mia por aca, quiere pasar la noche con Qt ... ahora me está con PyQt4-4.7.3 y tres cuartos de los mismo X'D

SaludOS

----------

## i92guboj

Seguramente haya una forma de recortar las dependencias si no quieres tener dicho paquete. Yo intentaría fijar USE="-python -webkit" para todos los paquetes relacionados con kde, especialmente aquellos que tengan que ver con plasma-*, pykde, PyQt, etc. Kata tiene un flag plasma, también deberías desactivarlo para reducir las dependencias al mínimo. 

De todas formas es perfectamente normal que qt-webkit tarde tanto en construírse. A groso modo, dicho paquete debería tardar más o menos lo mismo que chromium en compilar, ya que el motor de rendering html es más o menos el mismo y esa es la parte grande del paquete.

----------

## pelelademadera

si, es de los paquetes que mas tardan en compilarse...

----------

## AnimAlf

Voy modificarlos, muchas gracias por los consejos  :Smile:  el flag -plasma no se me va a olvidar en mucho tiempo :))

al igual que actualizar más seguido. Tube problemas en el último update de python (para variar), que me dejó destrozado (estuve más de quince días perdiendo la paciencia), hace varios meses, y cuando por fin conseguí tenerlo todo al día, me descuidé de ir actualizando.

SaludOS

----------

